
Smaller Lodash Bundles with Webpack and Babel - kiyanwang
https://nolanlawson.com/2018/03/20/smaller-lodash-bundles-with-webpack-and-babel/
======
kylecordes
As a couple of people point out in the comments, this is an explanation of
needlessly complex machinery for achieving better bundling. If you're using a
bundler that understands reasonably current technology (ES modules) like
webpack (4), Rollup, etc., it "just works" if you use the alternative lodash-
es packaging. A few years ago it may have been reasonable and necessary to
pick up something like a specific webpack plug-in to use a specific library
efficiently, that seems "retro" in 2018. We should all raise our expectations.

Here's an example of lodash-es in use, this is in a Angular example program
but there is nothing Angular specific about the use of lodash.

[https://github.com/AngularBootCamp/filtered-list-via-
observa...](https://github.com/AngularBootCamp/filtered-list-via-
observable/blob/master/src/app/employee-list/employee-list.component.ts#L5)

